# Guerilla Jiu Jitsu



## Spinedoc (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone else have any experience with this? Just starting to study this in Minnesota in addition to Judo and my primary art, Aikido.

I know that it is an art created by David Camarillo and that it is designed to blend Olympic judo and Gracie BJJ together.

Just wondering about other peoples opinions....


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 13, 2016)

I have no personal experience with it, but I'd love to get more Judo mixed in with my BJJ. I've heard good things about Dave Camarillo.


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 13, 2016)

I've heard nothing but positive things about Camarillo's style of JJ. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 17, 2016)

Dave Camarillo is one of the best!!! Stick to it!


----------

